# Week by week grow schedule



## projectpanda831 (Nov 14, 2020)

This is what my week by week is going to be like. I still don't know how much Cal Mag I'm suppose to use... Any input is greatly appreciated

I'm following Fox Farm's feeding schedule.





.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

What light system is that covering? Must be talking about HPS because that wont work vegging under HOT5s or LEDs. And that PH wont work for DWC or Hydro.
I use Fox Farms but never used their charts. Course i use FF on all my veggies too.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> What light system is that covering? Must be talking about HPS because that wont work vegging under HOT5s or LEDs. And that PH wont work for DWC or Hydro.
> I use Fox Farms but never used their charts. Course i use FF on all my veggies too.


I have the HLG 650R LED Grow Lights and I'm using Coco Loco soil.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

This is what my week by week is going to be like. I still don't know how much Cal Mag I'm suppose to use... Any input is greatly appreciated

I'm following Fox Farm's feeding schedule.

 @P83.... I use R/O water therefore all calcium and magnesium are removed by the filters.  I use 7 1/2 mill/gal.  With tap water I would guess between 3 to  4 mil would be fine.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> This is what my week by week is going to be like. I still don't know how much Cal Mag I'm suppose to use... Any input is greatly appreciated
> 
> I'm following Fox Farm's feeding schedule.
> 
> @P83.... I use R/O water therefore all calcium and magnesium are removed by the filters.  I use 7 1/2 mill/gal.  With tap water I would guess between 3 to  4 mil would be fine.


Thanks!


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> This is what my week by week is going to be like. I still don't know how much Cal Mag I'm suppose to use... Any input is greatly appreciated
> 
> I'm following Fox Farm's feeding schedule.
> 
> ...


I honestly guess at my cal mag usage. I use as directed at 1st. Then stop using it as much. I watch my plants closely and on average use it every other watering during veg 3ml per gallon . I haven't had any issues doing it this way. Cal mag eats up so much ppm.


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

My feeding chart for last grow. .75 jacks 5-12-26, .25 tsp 15-0-0 jacks cal nitrate, .15 tsp epsom salt. 3ml house and gardens aminos,  1ml house and gardens root Excelurator, 1ml Tribus grow bacteria then 1ml tribus bloom bacteria during flower,  1tsp of growers recharge,  1/4 tsp of silica, 1/8 tsp of 57% humic acid, 3ml of golden tree, 10ml of sweet sticky. 1tbs of Neptune's harvest 0-0-1 every other watering. Not one yellow leaf or isdue all year


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

I used to use fox farms until i found jacks. But i enjoy experimenting. This next grow i am using RAW NPK products 29-61-50 npk


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 15, 2020)

I typically add cal/mag at 5ml per gallon in soil and 7ml in coco. I monitor for any visual deficiencies and add more if needed. Too much calcium will block out other important nutrients like phosphorus, so you don't want to just add a bunch thinking "well, it needs lots of calcium".


----------



## HerbWatcher (Nov 16, 2020)

What's up projectpanda831 ?
In regards to FF nutes. I used FF for a few years and I found using half of what they state to use gave me alot better results. 
I kept getting different lock outs when I used what they recommended. 
As for cal mag, I have always used 5 ml per gallon. 
But may I suggest adding some aminos with the cal mag. 
I use NPK IND aminos. 
This will help with the uptake of the cal mag which will result in stronger stem cell walls.
Also the aminos will unlock any P in your soil. Because P gets locked up in soil real easy. 

RonnieB. In regards to NPK products. I love their shit.
But I bought their individual packs of N.P.andK. not their pre mixed packs, cause I like to experiment also.
Almost everything I use now is from NPK IND. micros, humic, aminos, cal mag, silica and so on. 
But I have switched to a all in one for my NPK mix.
It's called MAXSEA for flowering. 
Its a 5 20 20 mix. It's also a powder like all of NPKs products. 
So I'm using no liquid nutes.
I'll tell you what since I switched to NPK products my nute cost has dropped by more than half. 
It's a win win. 
Anyway good luck you two. 
Later.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

HerbWatcher said:


> What's up projectpanda831 ?
> In regards to FF nutes. I used FF for a few years and I found using half of what they state to use gave me alot better results.
> I kept getting different lock outs when I used what they recommended.
> As for cal mag, I have always used 5 ml per gallon.
> ...


I agree yrs ago I use FF also and always used half the dosage of what label said
Plants responded very well and never any weird happenings .


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 16, 2020)

I'll third that one. Ran FF nutes at half strength and all was well.


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 20, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> I typically add cal/mag at 5ml per gallon in soil and 7ml in coco. I monitor for any visual deficiencies and add more if needed. Too much calcium will block out other important nutrients like phosphorus, so you don't want to just add a bunch thinking "well, it needs lots of calcium".


Thats awful high. I use 3ml per gallon max and after they flower i cut that back and cut the nitrogen. Calmag takes up a lot of your ec around half msybe more


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 20, 2020)

Seems to work for me. Its less than what we used on the commercial grow and those results were phenomenal. There are a variety of factors that could lead to a little less or more. LED vs HPS lighting is one of them.


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 20, 2020)

How long do you dose cal mag? If you cut it off at week 6-8 of flower.  You'll save money and the quality of your buds will increase a lot. Im not saying its wrong, just not needed. Do a little research for yourself, if you're curious and hopefully you'll like what you find out


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2020)

FF wants you to use their recommend dosage because you will buy more. I use it on all my plants including veggies. Half the dosage is plenty and works great for me.


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 21, 2020)

When my plants hit flower i cut nitrogen and calmag. You want to grow bud not leaves. So cut that nitrogen way back


----------

